# Ok, he asked for it...



## emtfarva (Feb 23, 2009)

What is "ff" real name?

He asked for it in another post. What do you think?

I guess Mike.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom
:unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 23, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> What is "ff" real name?
> 
> He asked for it in another post. What do you think?
> 
> I guess Mike.



Who? The Admin "ffemt." Careful! That could be thin ice!:unsure:


----------



## medicdan (Feb 23, 2009)

"Sir"

Do I have one letter right? 

I will say, because he said it earlier, this is a good exercise in searching, his name is certainly accessible.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Boss, Big Cheese... Something along those lines...


----------



## Summit (Feb 23, 2009)

I heard it's Nancy


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Who? The Admin "ffemt." Careful! That could be thin ice!:unsure:



Surely he/she has a sense of humor.


----------



## silver (Feb 23, 2009)

his first name is frank and he legally changed his last name to femt. So he now signs his name as ffemt go figure, such an odd ball. :wacko:


dont hurt me please


----------



## Aidey (Feb 23, 2009)

Scott

Just an FYI for everyone, stop guessing now. I'm a ninja when it comes to locating info. 

h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 23, 2009)

I know his name...

It's Oswald.


----------



## daedalus (Feb 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I know his name...
> 
> It's Oswald.


OMG!!!
*screaming and women fainting in the background*

Life is now over as we know it. IT has now been revealed.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 23, 2009)

seriously.. We've done this before. If someone REALLY wants to know, all they have to do is search.


----------



## Jon (Feb 23, 2009)

I always thought it was Frank Fredrick Ernest Michael Thompson.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 23, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> "Sir"
> 
> Do I have one letter right?
> 
> I will say, because he said it earlier, this is a good exercise in searching, his name is certainly accessible.



We have a winner!!!!


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 23, 2009)

I've heard you can call him anything but late for dinner.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Feb 24, 2009)

Same name as my dad. Interesting.


----------



## KempoEMT (Feb 24, 2009)

FFEMT has no name.  Unless you know how to search properly


----------



## Jon (Feb 24, 2009)

Now can anyone tell me what my name is?


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 24, 2009)

Jon said:


> Now can anyone tell me what my name is?



Lenny?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jon said:


> Now can anyone tell me what my name is?



Obviously its Bob.  I know you are Bob and ffemt is Tom and you guys have a radio show called the Bob and Tom show.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jon said:


> Now can anyone tell me what my name is?



Mall Cop?

Funny film!


----------



## DT4EMS (Feb 24, 2009)

Summit said:


> I heard it's Nancy




Bwahahaha! 

That's great Summit! I was actually thinking about you the other day. I was wondering how you were. In great spirits I can see!


----------

